# Question



## canecm (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm Carl from the Philippines. Me and my friends are planning to go and study in one of the schools in Australia. I registered here to get more information about Australia and as well as experiences from other forum members that may help us in our upcoming journey. I know it's gonna be a rough ride but we will never give up. We are planning to study and work there. We will grab every opportunity that will come to us. 

Anyway, my questions is, how much would a cheapest house for rent in Australia costs? 

A reply would be very much appreciated.


----------



## vborg (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi there,
Do you know where in Australia you would want to live or better still where do you want to complete your studies?

Regards,


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

canecm said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm Carl from the Philippines. Me and my friends are planning to go and study in one of the schools in Australia. I registered here to get more information about Australia and as well as experiences from other forum members that may help us in our upcoming journey. I know it's gonna be a rough ride but we will never give up. We are planning to study and work there. We will grab every opportunity that will come to us.
> 
> ...


Hi Carl
What do you intend to study, what have you studied in the Philippines and where did you do your studies. The reason I ask is that there can be very strict requirement s for proper courses of study in Australia such as being able to prove your proficiency in English etc.
As a student you will be required to prove your financial capabilities beforehand.
You will be able to work 20 hours a week while studying.
If you have any further questions please ask as my wife is a Filipina and we have sponsored a number of her relatives.


----------



## canecm (Oct 6, 2014)

*Hi there*



vborg said:


> Hi there,
> Do you know where in Australia you would want to live or better still where do you want to complete your studies?
> 
> Regards,


We are still yet to choose where in Australia but I think Sydney would be one of our best choice. We are planning for a VET or any Public schools that offers VET.


----------



## canecm (Oct 6, 2014)

*Hi there ^_^*



aussiesteve said:


> Hi Carl
> What do you intend to study, what have you studied in the Philippines and where did you do your studies. The reason I ask is that there can be very strict requirement s for proper courses of study in Australia such as being able to prove your proficiency in English etc.
> As a student you will be required to prove your financial capabilities beforehand.
> You will be able to work 20 hours a week while studying.
> If you have any further questions please ask as my wife is a Filipina and we have sponsored a number of her relatives.


I took up Accounting in the University of Mindanao for 2 years. Yup I pretty much have a knowledge that I need to have financial capabilities but I still have time to prepare though, we are not rushing it since it's not easy at all, we are preparing and saving as much money as possible to get there. Me and my colleagues are already decided and we won't give up on this. I'm working in a BPO industry so my English is not that bad but I haven't took any English cert as of the moment but I know it's one of the requirements and I'm willing to take it and do my best to pass. I would love to talk to your wife Mr. Steve. Thanks!


----------



## vborg (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Carl,
Funny enough my wife is also from the Philippines in Pampanga. 
Anyway, the cost of accommodation will differ according to which part of Sydney you choose.

If you want to stay in suburbs where a majority of other filipinos live I have found this for you...

4102.0 - Australian Social Trends, 2014

By contrast, migrants born in the Philippines tended to be most densely concentrated in suburbs in Sydney's outer west. These included Woodcroft, where around a quarter (24%) of the population were Filipino-born, as well as Plumpton (19%) and Rooty Hill (18%). In fact, nine of the ten Sydney suburbs with the largest proportion of people born in the Philippines in 2011 were situated in the immediate area between Blacktown and Penrith.

For finding a place to live, you can check Real Estate, Property & Homes For Sale - realestate.com.au where you will get a general feel of the rental costs. When you arrive though, you will probably want to rent a furnished apartment in Sydney until you find something more permanent.

I have used these sites before which have furnished apartments and you can rent them from 1 week.

Rental Apartments | Serviced Apartments Sydney | Furnished Apartments for Rent | Short Stay Apartments
Short Term Accommodation Rentals Sydney - Short Term Apartment Rentals


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

canecm said:


> I took up Accounting in the University of Mindanao for 2 years. Yup I pretty much have a knowledge that I need to have financial capabilities but I still have time to prepare though, we are not rushing it since it's not easy at all, we are preparing and saving as much money as possible to get there. Me and my colleagues are already decided and we won't give up on this. I'm working in a BPO industry so my English is not that bad but I haven't took any English cert as of the moment but I know it's one of the requirements and I'm willing to take it and do my best to pass. I would love to talk to your wife Mr. Steve. Thanks!


Hi Canecm
It would be best you contact the relevant registering body to find out if there are any bridging course available.
The required pass in the IELTs exam is usually very high so make sure you apply your self diligently.
My wife and I are currently on holiday in North America so I won't be checking in all the time, but I will reply when I can.
Good luck.


----------

